# Gadhaffi Graffiti (real photos)



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2011)

I got a kick out of seeing these. Never mind the media and everything it says (or doesn't say) as rebels continue to retake their country from this long standing despot they're leaving behind their own commentary that would've gotten them executed (or put away forever) on the walls along their routes. 
They're funny for the most part but also telling in their own way. 
Enjoy

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/libyan...gadhafi-public-relations-photo-180358049.html


----------



## granfire (Sep 21, 2011)

it won't let me see it


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 21, 2011)

granfire said:


> it won't let me see it


 It's a yahoo slideshow... nothing really offensive (except maybe couple of swastikas near the man)... :idunno: dunno what to tell ya.


----------



## crushing (Sep 21, 2011)

When I saw "real photos" in the subject line I thought it was going to be a slideshow of Gadhaffi recently shaking hands and sharing big smiles with heads of state from around the Western world before he got too friendly with Chinese interests.


----------



## crushing (Sep 22, 2011)

crushing said:


> When I saw "real photos" in the subject line I thought it was going to be a slideshow of Gadhaffi recently shaking hands and sharing big smiles with heads of state from around the Western world before he got too friendly with Chinese interests.


----------

